# Molly's make over!!!



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I recently ordered thinning scissors (double) and set to work on Molly's face. I felt like I took loads off but it is quite subtle I hope!!I wanted her muzzle a lot neater so that she looked more like a girl and thinned out the fringe to open her eyes up a little more but still keeping some hair around them. 
I think with practice I'll get there and would even be happy to take her to the groomers for her body to be cut but with strict instructions to leave her head, ears and face alone!!!  

Before... Mop head or what!!









After


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

well done you have done a brill job. Molly is very pretty. I'm taking Millie on monday for a hair cut and I'm going to ask for her face to be trimmed not shaved


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah she looks beautiful, good job. What does it say on her tag ?? x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

She is so gorgeous - is it hard to keep her white ? 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I just love her. So cute. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Molly is so pretty..you have done a good job. That's the great thing about doing it your self you can just keep snipping away gradually until you are happy with the result...well done Mairi


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

She looks so pretty, you did a great job, she is gorgeous and tidy but without that just back from the salon look!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She is so pretty.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ah!! she is so cute! and wearing one of my fav dog tags! 1% wolf 99% fluff!
love it!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Bless,she is soooo cute! Its nice and subtle,i like miley like thatxxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah Molly is a stunner - super model Poo - well done on doing such a good job


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah thank you for all the lovely comments ... Yes the tag says 1% Wolf 99% fluff!!
She is quite hard to keep clean,I try hard not to wash her too often. 
I'm loving being in control of how she looks ... And yes Colin I can just tweak
Away little bits here and there which is great. Looking at the photos I can spot wee areas that need tidying up!! She is very good at being groomed, she must think oh here we go again...  xx


----------



## Sandiann (Jul 24, 2012)

Just ,perfect love her tag.


----------



## Sandiann (Jul 24, 2012)

Just perfect love the tag.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I love her, she is very pretty and you did a great job. I can highly recommend home grooming to the get the look you want. I had a few goes at it and then went on a 1 day grooming course at Merrist Wood College near Guildford. Well worth it as it gave me the confidence to do more.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you Clare, I'd really love to attend a grooming course, will need to see if there's one nearby... Save me trawling through YouTube videos on grooming 
xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent job Mairi, Molly is stunning 

You've trimmed Molly's beard into a soft rounded look which I think is so nice for the girlies. She has a nice soft mop on her head too.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you Julie.. It's good to get the seal of approval from the experts . Next the body.. In order to maintain the longer look would it be better with scissors or a clipper job?? How do you achieve nice round fluffy legs.. No pipe cleaners please!!! 
X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mairi she is absolutely the most beautiful girl. I haven't see such a beautiful blondie before. Lovely dark nose and eyes.. What a honey. I have noticed the other blondes have staining round their mouths how do you keep Molly so white there? I would love to cuddle her.. You are very lucky!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Long eyelashes too... I love her!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

omg Molly is so gorgeous..... u did fab.... hoping i can get the hang of grooming....


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw thank you Ruth, what a lovely thing to say .
Whenever her mouth is wet it does look darker, she isn't too bad at the moment but I think the staining could develop over time. She was always very white around her face and mouth as a puppy, that's one of the reasons why I chose her. I know.. Wouldn't you just die for these lashes!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

TraceyT33 said:


> omg Molly is so gorgeous..... u did fab.... hoping i can get the hang of grooming....


Aw thanks Tracey ... Good luck tomorrow.. Lots of photos please


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes would love those lashes...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Thank you Julie.. It's good to get the seal of approval from the experts . Next the body.. In order to maintain the longer look would it be better with scissors or a clipper job?? How do you achieve nice round fluffy legs.. No pipe cleaners please!!!
> X


Both really, but largely clippers. A brush through first and comb if you can, then clippers with a comb guard on. On the body, angle the clippers downwards at about 45 degrees. You wont take too much off like this and your confidence should grow. Legs, again clippers with a comb guard but this time angle downwards. I even find if you lift the leg so the paw faces downwards to you can clipper right down over leg and paw. Finish the paw off but lifting the opposite paw ! so the one you want to work on is the one standing on the ground. Trim around the paw with scissors.

Finish off with scissors, tidying up.

I think you'll do a fine job seeing what you've managed on the face -go for it


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great instructions Julie thank you.  . With regards to the clippers, Is the comb guard a universal length or do you get different sizes ... Sorry maybe this is obvious!!I know you get different comb lengths but is the guard standard? I just want to start with taking minimal off then more the braver I become 
Thank you xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Think you have done a really good job on your beautiful girl, so far I have only trimmed around Dudley's feet and a little off his ears, will try to keep long coat for as long as poss but thinking a tiny tidy up could be needed soon, you must post pictures when you have done more.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Great instructions Julie thank you.  . With regards to the clippers, Is the comb guard a universal length or do you get different sizes ... Sorry maybe this is obvious!!I know you get different comb lengths but is the guard standard? I just want to start with taking minimal off then more the braver I become
> Thank you xx


My fault for not being clear. I bought an Andis Clipper, AGC, 1 speed. There comb guards are a set of and you choose the length of comb you want. Naturally I started with the longest length comb so as not to remove to much fur, but recently I used the shorted comb length. Using the clippers on a downward 45 degree angle the coat was still not too short. If I want to be brave and make the coat shorter, I need to use the short comb but angle the clippers to either go along the length of the coat or angle it upwards and clip against the length of the coat.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great Julie, thank you. 
My Andis clippers are on order, will see how I get on!! 
Maybe I could test it first on the inside of her leg or tummy where it's not as noticeable 
Thanks again xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, that depends on how obliging Molly is. If she's anything like Millie, she wont give me clear access to her underside  It can be a bit of a team effort to groom her tummy.

tbh the back is so much easier, but then you're right errors can happen and be on show. But no one will notice, only you


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> lol, that depends on how obliging Molly is. If she's anything like Millie, she wont give me clear access to her underside  It can be a bit of a team effort to groom her tummy.
> 
> tbh the back is so much easier, but then you're right errors can happen and be on show. But no one will notice, only you


Oh really?. Oh well..might just need to bite the bullet and go for the back ...I think it's hearing the noise of the clippers...
Will let you know how I get on!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> Thank you Clare, I'd really love to attend a grooming course, will need to see if there's one nearby... Save me trawling through YouTube videos on grooming
> xx


Hi Mairi - there is one in Carluke - Scotgroom I think it is called. I went there for the one-day course. You take your own dog and work on it under supervision. I have to confess that I was so nervous about doing Teddy that the instructor had to step in quite a lot Both Ted and myself were whacked by the end of the day, mind you - it was quite intensive but worth it.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

She is gorgeous, she has a coat which looks quite similar to Hattie's. Beautiful face.

I would like to learn how to groom Hattie myself. She came back from her first mini-groom today and I am not entirely happy with it. She looks like a ball of fluff as she was blow dried, although I know her coat will go back to normal soon! They have also shaved the hair between her eyes off by the looks of it which was a bit of a shock!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sorry you had a bad experience, I had the exact same at I'm sure Hatties age wih Molly...A 'tidy up'...I hated it. Yes a big ball of fluff, all blow dried smoothly with the hair around her eyes obviously shaved (even although I specifically said to leave her eyes) which made her muzzle really stand out.. And then sprayed with some awful perfume!!
However, try not to despair, it will grow and as soon as you wash her yourself she'll be more like the old Hattie . 
I now won't let anyone else near her face!! You should get some thinning scissors and do it yourself, just trim bits off here and there and you don't have the sharp definite lines that you get with normal scissors. You can then achieve the look that YOU want, not the bog standard that every long haired dog gets. 
Good luck xx


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I'm sorry you had a bad experience, I had the exact same at I'm sure Hatties age wih Molly...A 'tidy up'...I hated it. Yes a big ball of fluff, all blow dried smoothly with the hair around her eyes obviously shaved (even although I specifically said to leave her eyes) which made her muzzle really stand out.. And then sprayed with some awful perfume!!
> However, try not to despair, it will grow and as soon as you wash her yourself she'll be more like the old Hattie .


Oh that is exactly how she looks! Blow dried cockapoos just look so wrong! She looks like a pomeranian! I really don't like the shaved eye look. We didn't get any perfume though, thank heavens for that!

Now looking forward to it growing back on her face. Will definitely try and do it myself next time, will have to ignore the nerves! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if anyone is wanting to calm the puff ball look after the groomers...just grab a spray bottle with some water in it, and rub the water into their coat a bit...the curl comes back nicely...i always do this for Lady when she comes home and has a fluffy head.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep, home grooming is the way to go ladies...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think Colin, we'll have to do a couple of photos of grooming techniques, so show that its not that difficult  

I'm so glad I had a go at grooming, you get the look you want and can trim bits as they appear, sort of keep on top of it.

Don't worry Eleanor, Hattie is soon revert to nice fur and nose/eyes will grow back. Millie had her nose trimmed right off once, I felt like it took forever to grow back I was so impatient  But of course it does regrow.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes Julie if you and Colin could manage to do a wee video of you at work grooming that'd be fab


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Mairi, you should definitely clip Molly yourself from now on. You did a great job of her face, she is so beautiful! Easy said than done I imagine, I'm dreading our first clipping session x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

